# Moving to Manitoba



## xcruiser (Mar 22, 2016)

Hello everyone, My name is Kamal , I am 46 years old . I live currently in Dubai - UAE and planning to move to Manitoba. I Just wondering, how is business in Manitoba. I heard that living cost is very cheap in Manitoba . Please let me have your advise


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

xcruiser said:


> Hello everyone, My name is Kamal , I am 46 years old . I live currently in Dubai - UAE and planning to move to Manitoba. I Just wondering, how is business in Manitoba. I heard that living cost is very cheap in Manitoba . Please let me have your advise


With all due respect what type of business are you talking about? There are all manner of businesses in Manitoba. What makes you think the cost of living there is very cheap? What type of visa do you plan to get?


----------



## xcruiser (Mar 22, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> With all due respect what type of business are you talking about? There are all manner of businesses in Manitoba. What makes you think the cost of living there is very cheap? What type of visa do you plan to get?


Hello, I am doing consumer electronic business, such as photo camera - play station - satellite receiver...........
about the living cost ..... I was just comparing Manitoba with cities such as Dubai and Toronto.
thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

xcruiser said:


> I Just wondering, how is business in Manitoba.


Which one? Do you think that there is one business in the entire province?




> I heard that living cost is very cheap in Manitoba .


Depends where you are and what your lifestyle is.




> Please let me have your advise



If you want info, ask better questions.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

xcruiser said:


> Hello, I am doing consumer electronic business, such as photo camera - play station - satellite receiver...........



You think that is going to enable you to emigrate to Canada?




> about the living cost ..... I was just comparing Manitoba with cities such as Dubai and Toronto.
> thanks



You are comparing it to Dubai? You cannot be serious. They are so different that any comparison would be meaningless.


----------



## xcruiser (Mar 22, 2016)

colchar said:


> Which one? Do you think that there is one business in the entire province?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, thank you for your reply. I guess , I will start my business in Winnipeg city, and planning to sell Electronics : such as digital photo camera , play stations, and other related products.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

xcruiser said:


> Hello, thank you for your reply. I guess , I will start my business in Winnipeg city, and planning to sell Electronics : such as digital photo camera , play stations, and other related products.[/QUOTE
> 
> Do you/will you have the required visa to allow you into Canada?


----------



## xcruiser (Mar 22, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> xcruiser said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, thank you for your reply. I guess , I will start my business in Winnipeg city, and planning to sell Electronics : such as digital photo camera , play stations, and other related products.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

xcruiser said:


> Auld Yin said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, my file is under process for investment visa for Manitoba . As soon as I get approval, I will move in .
> ...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

In 2010, we were able to open a bank account while we were here as visitors in April. A former colleague, who is a very good client of that branch, introduced us to the bank manager, and we showed her that our PR application was in process, and that our intention was to land with our visa in the summer. We could open our bank account without any problems. If I remember well, we had to use our colleagues address as ours, until we landed and had our own place.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

xcruiser said:


> Hello, thank you for your reply. I guess , I will start my business in Winnipeg city, and planning to sell Electronics : such as digital photo camera , play stations, and other related products.



You think that is going to get you a visa to come to Canada when there are already literally thousands of businesses in Winnipeg (and every other town and city) selling those exact same things? You aren't exactly offering Canada anything it doesn't already have in abundance.


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

colchar said:


> You think that is going to get you a visa to come to Canada when there are already literally thousands of businesses in Winnipeg (and every other town and city) selling those exact same things? You aren't exactly offering Canada anything it doesn't already have in abundance.


It will if he gets the MPNP-B nomination certificate.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it really possible to generate sustainable income with these kind of shops (in Manitoba)??? 
(= me being genuinely surprised)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

GWH64 said:


> It will if he gets the MPNP-B nomination certificate.



What he is offering isn't likely to get him that nomination though is it?


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

colchar said:


> What he is offering isn't likely to get him that nomination though is it?


I haven't a clue. It'll depend on the business plan he's submitted.


----------

